# Sin slew your husband



## MW (Mar 3, 2010)

Samuel Rutherford (Communion Sermons, 28-29):



> He that counteth little of sin, counteth little of God. The wilful sinner, who takes sin into his bosom, is cruel to his Maker. If Christ be your husband, and you His wife, then sin slew your husband. Will the wife love the knife that cut her husband's throat? Ye will say, The wife loveth not the husband, if she take the man into her bosom who pursued her husband to the death, and helped to execute him on the gallows. Should the redeemed of the Lord then love their lusts, that pursued Christ to the death, and nailed Him to the cross? Then beware, by going on in sin, of saying Amen to the shedding of Christ's blood.


----------



## TimV (Mar 3, 2010)

Some analogies can be taken too far.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 3, 2010)

Remarks so general as to be cryptic can be unhelpful.


----------



## puritanhope (Mar 3, 2010)

This quote was very challenging. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 3, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Remarks so general as to be cryptic can be unhelpful.



This may be a simple personal preference, but I've always found personification of things or concepts (sin, virtue, belief etc) to be unhelpful and distracting - especially when taken to this extent.

That said, I generally find Samuel Rutherford really engaging and encouraging.


----------



## MW (Mar 3, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> This may be a simple personal preference, but I've always found personification of things or concepts (sin, virtue, belief etc) to be unhelpful and distracting - especially when taken to this extent.


 
Hebrews 12:4, "Ye have not yet resisted unto blood, striving against sin."


----------



## py3ak (Mar 3, 2010)

It can certainly be no more than personal preference. Leaving aside the Middle Ages, and Bunyan, Scripture itself engages in personification: for instance, sin is personified as a wily foe in Romans 7:11.

As to this quote being of particularly sweeping extent, the procedure seems fairly well covered by such texts as Ezekiel 16:32, and the matter of fact is abundantly attested by Isaiah 53, with the various quotations thereof in the NT.


----------



## PuritanZealot (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it's a brilliant analogy, it spoke to me anyway. If we continue in sin we heap more suffering on the shoulders of Christ, sometimes people need stark metaphors to make them think things through properly.


----------

